# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Curiosa película sobre magos

## ign

Resulta que estoy haciendo zapping esta tarde y me encuentro en un canal digital una película que me ha llamado la atención, se llamaba "El mejor mago del mundo" o algo así, y trataba sobre un grupo de jóvenes magos que participaban en un reallity (algo así como un "Operación Magia", jeje), lo malo ha sido que al ser una americanada para niños, pues claro, el protagonista ha resultado ser alguien con poderes de verdad. Eso sí, efectos especiales malísimos, mucho más reales las ilusiones que hacían los actores que los "poderes" de los que hacía gala el chaval.
El guión es una tontería, pero me ha resultado muy interesante ver como aparecían en la película D' Lites, la bola zombie realizada con un balón de baloncesto, varitas de aparición...
Quería comentaros esto y preguntar si conocéis alguna película que trate sobre magos, saludos y felices fiestas.


P.D. Sí, ya he oído hablar de harry potter, pero quiero saber de películas de magos de verdad, jeje, un saludo.

----------


## mago alber

Otra peliculita así para decirte es Shade, mas bien trata de trampas del juego, pero tiene sus detallitos de magia, si te gustan las cartas es una gozada, a mi me encantó

Saludillos chiquillos y Feliz año nuevo (por supuesto)

----------


## YaGo

Shade es la leche, sobre todo si te gustan las cartas.

Lo mejor, los cambios de cartas del principio de la peli  8)

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Shade es la leche, sobre todo si te gustan las cartas.
> 
> Lo mejor, los cambios de cartas del principio de la peli  8)


Siiiii y el plano ese viendo las mezclas y dadas sobre la mesa de cristal. Impresionante  :D

----------


## rafa_larrosa

yo tambien bi la pelicula  "El mejor mago del mundo" al principio estaba vien pero quando levita en la silla y desaparece y to eso se nota que es todo falso. apoyo tu comentario

----------


## ExTrEm0

Yo tambien vi Shade y mola mucho, tambien estoy con Yago en el principio de la peli mola con esas perspectivas. Tambien esta bueno eso de llamar a los protagonistas como magos  :Wink1:  (Vernon, Jennings, Stevenson...)

----------


## si66

yaGo el principio es hermoso, y el final tambien, no lo olvides.
Si Extremo, eso de tener los nombres de los magos es buenisimo, y como dijo mariano anteriormente,en u nmomento de la pelicula, se encuentran "Vernon" (principal), hablando con el "profesor" (otro personaje) y de fondo una foto de DAI VERNON, el "PROFESOR" como dijo mariano, tres personajes un mago, en la misma escena.
Y otro detalle poder apreciar el CASTILLO MAGICO. un placer.

----------


## Ella

he visto shade...como peli, puffff, a ver, por que la chica llama? no esta justificada su accion, asi como cientos de cosas mas que no hablo porque aqui no somos cinefilos...pero bueno, como me gusta la magia, me gusto el principio cuando salian los creditos...
pero como rounders (en poker)... para quien la haya visto, os acordais cuando sale el chico de la carcel y coje el mazo en el coche y mezcla perdiendo el as (con una mano creo recordar) y luego aparece de nuevo arriba?

----------


## cor3

*Maestro en fugas. (1982)*



> Sinopsis:
> Danny Masters es un adolescente, hijo del mago más grande después de Houdini, que murió supuestamente, al intentar un peligroso número. El chico, que sigue los pasos de su progenitor, se marcha a vivir con sus tíos, también artistas. Mientras, se mete en algún que otro lío con el hijo del alcalde. Su relación con los adultos resulta complicada porque o bien huye de alguno, o alguno trata de aprovecharse de él.


----

*El Gran Houdini. (1953)*



> Sinopsis:
> Biografía de ficción del gran mago y artista del escape Houdini, en la que se reconstruyen muchos de sus trucos más famosos.

----------


## Ella

hablando de houdini, yo me vi un documental sobre el en el canal historia

----------


## joepc

Reabro el foro con las nuevas peliculas:

. El ilusionista



> Cuando Eisenheim comienza actuar con su asombroso espectáculo de ilusionista en Viena, pronto corre la voz sobre sus poderes sobrenaturales…llegando a los oídos de uno de los hombres más poderosos y pragmáticos de Europa, el príncipe heredero Leopold. Convencido de que el mago no es más que un experto impostor, Leopold asiste a uno de los espectáculos de Eisenheim, con intención de desacreditarle durante su actuación. Pero cuando la bella prometida del príncipe, Sophie von Teschen, aparece, Eisenheim y Sophie se reconocen de la infancia y un amor latente es reavivado. Con Eisenheim y Leopold luchando por el afecto de Sophie, pronto se hará evidente que ambos están dispuestos a no poner límites para reivindicar y mantener su amor.
> 
> El amor clandestino continúa y Uhl tiene como misión, por órdenes de Leopold, de desenmascarar a Eisenheim, por lo que intensifica sus esfuerzos a pesar de que el mago sigue cosechando grandes éxitos entre su público. Mientras que Uhl insiste tenazmente en descubrir los trucos de este hombre, Eisenheim prepara su número más ambicioso.


. The Prestige



> Christian Bale y Hugh Jackman serán dos magos rivales que luchan entre ellos por guardar sus secretos. La rivalidad es tan intensa que los convertirá en asesinos.


. Scoop



> Sondra Pransky es una estudiante americana de periodismo que se encuentra en Gran Bretaña visitando unos amigos. Durante su estancia en Londres, acude a un espectáculo de magia, donde el ilusionista le hace subir al escenario, para realizar uno de sus trucos en el que ella debe desaparecer. Mientras Sondra está esperando "desmaterializarse", recibe la visita del fantasma de un reportero fallecido, que le dará la exclusiva del año.
> 
> El espíritu afirma que Peter Lyman, el rico y atractivo hijo de un conocido aristócrata británico, está llevando una doble vida como el "Asesino del Tarot", un asesino en serie que lleva tiempo aterrorizando el país y eludiendo a la justicia. Con la ayuda del mago, Sondra empieza a investigar la noticia y consigue juntar ciertas evidencias incriminatorias contra Lyman. De todas formas, cuanto más sabe de él, más peligrosa se vuelve la investigación, sobre todo cuando nota que empieza a enamorarse del atractivo presunto asesino.


Personalmente he visto El ilusionista y The Prestige, dando esta ultima mil vueltas a la primera.

Tambien pedir vuestra ayuda, ya que me han dicho que hay una pelicula sobre el tema de la magia que transcurre en el oeste americano, a ver si alguien sabe el titulo.

----------


## jossan

El ilusionista no estuvo tan mal, no es propiamente magia pero no esta mal...

----------


## juanete

The Prestige, tambien llego con l nombre de el gran truco, muy buena, con un final no esperado.

----------


## Aledo

Sería bueno que hicieran una película con protagonista a un mago que hiciera trucos reales. Todavía no he visto The ilusionist, pero según me haqn comentado hay efectos especiales.
Películas en las que haya visto trucos conocidos de magia pues...
Boogie Nights
Incautos(casi todas las peliculas de timos y trileros)
Maginíficos capítulos de Expediente X y Colmbo, en los que se enfrentan a un ilusionista...

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Aprovecho el hilo para preguntar ¿Dónde puedo encontrar la película Shade? O si alguien tiene el enlace del burrito mejor todavía.

Gracias

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Ya la tengo, gracias Rafa

----------


## Rafa505

De nada :D

----------


## PabloAmira

yo tb la vi por cable... me dio risa ver trucos que conozco en una pelicula jaja

----------


## dhok24

Hay una pelicula que no han nombrado y que si sale un mago de verdad , haciendo magia real.   La cinta en question se llama  " TERROR TRAIN " o terror en el tren, con David Copperfield como actor.  bueno , fue su primera y unica pelicula que realizo.

----------


## magojuanillo

yo tampoco encuentro la pelicula de shade snif snif  :(

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Shade - Juego de Asesinos

----------


## magojuanillo

gracias malcom,ya la he encontrado   :Wink:

----------


## Doctor Lecter

Aunque no es propiamente de magia, en "El Golpe" hay una escena de manipulación de cartas que se me quedó grabada en la retina. Es un control del as de picas que presuntamente hace Paul Newman, mostrándose solo las manos y la baraja.

----------

